

BlackBerry's Blackout - chrisleydon
http://clydn.com/4m

======
hessenwolf
'Looting is predominantly a western-world problem'??? Citation?

"Egyptian Museum Looted: Egypt Looters Rip Heads Off 2 Mummies At Famed Cairo
Museum": [http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2011/01/29/egyptian-museum-
loo...](http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2011/01/29/egyptian-museum-looted-
egypt_n_815869.html)

~~~
sp332
I think the author is unfairly extrapolating from accounts that there was no
looting after the huge earthquakes in Japan.

------
5h
... so there was no "Blackout", 10 points to the author for a sensible title.

~~~
chrisleydon
There are still calls for one and in the West Midlands the police have started
to limit data connectivity in an attempt to quash the "BBM effect".

------
sp332
The rioters aren't really organized, and it's hard to claim that many of the
looters have BBM. I don't doubt there are some people inciting things, but
what would their aganda be? violent anarchy doesn't seem to be in anyone's
best interests. [http://pennyred.blogspot.com/2011/08/panic-on-streets-of-
lon...](http://pennyred.blogspot.com/2011/08/panic-on-streets-of-
london.html?spref=fb)

~~~
chrisleydon
These are the disenfranchised youth who are just angry and have no agenda.
They don't care for a system, or a society, that's given up on them. In many
respects their just violent for the sake of it - This AudioBoo highlights it
well: <http://bit.ly/nNhFOq>

